# HYA closing down



## DFA (Nov 6, 2013)

I've been having a real fucked up day, then I heard this shit from a close friend, now I feel even worse. I don't know what else to say........still not 100% sure, maybe if anyone else can confirm? All I heard was they are getting kicked out of the building for remodeling, and being told not to come back. I've gone to HYA for the free counseling, which really helped me because I was going through some really rough times. I don't really drown my sorrows in substances, so finding help through a sober path is fucking hard. Not to mention the needle exchange and all the homeless services for kids no one gives a fuck about. This made me so fucking depressed to hear......it just hurts.




Sometimes the thought of going postal on a bunch of fuckin transplant yuppies is really appealing.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 7, 2013)

what is HYA? where is it at?


----------



## DFA (Nov 7, 2013)

homeless youth alliance on haight st. in sf


----------



## East (Nov 7, 2013)

You might want to give them a call, here's a list of phone numbers:
http://www.homelessyouthalliance.org/contact.html

Specific hours open/schedule/addresses:
http://www.homelessyouthalliance.org/hours-schedule.html

Hoping for the best. Would be a shame if a place like this closed its doors.


----------



## Tude (Nov 7, 2013)

I looked at their website as well, they look too well established with lots of programs going to just shut down. If anything I'd say they would find another place if indeed they are not wanted where they were. I have a place very near to where I live where they expanded and remodeled (but stayed open). They have beds and programs there too. Saw a couple kids sleeping on their steps early morning not long ago, most likely waiting for them to open.


----------



## Pepin (Nov 8, 2013)

I had no idea places like this existed.


----------



## DFA (Nov 15, 2013)

Rent in sf is completely impossible to afford, it is going to be difficult for them to find a new spot. It's sad to see so many old institutions being forced out in favor of yuppie boutique bullshit, which is what I am 100% sure will happen to the building.


----------



## DFA (Dec 18, 2013)

There is a petition going around online to tell members of SF city council too keep HYA open!
Please sign the petition!!!!!
I know that sometimes petitions don't mean shit to higher ups, but this is
too valuable of a resource of SF to lose!

Sign the petition here:
http://petitions.moveon.org/sign/stop-the-closing-of-homeless.fb58?source=s.icn.fb&r_by=7517926


----------

